# toymakingplans.com small part mass production video



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a nice video from the toymakingplans.com website on how one of their toymakers reproduces "scrollsawn" projects using a router table. He shows how and why he chooses the thickness of his template material, and a very basic overview of the template routing process.

I was a little concerned with how close he was to the bit, but at the 21 minute mark, he shows another way of incorporating a little more safety. The last few minutes is a nice display of how different small corner details will look once routed, and the effect of bit diameter.

I was drawn to this video for a couple of reasons. First, the reason I bought a scrollsaw was to make templates for the router. Secondly, I was introduced to woodworking by my Great Uncle, who was a prolific toymaker. I have all of his toy plans (including the patterns he cut out of old manila folders), and enjoy carrying on his tradition. This video kind of ties them both together. 

It's a bit long, but I think worth a look. There are a couple of tips that I think will be beneficial if making more than one toy at a time.

Wood Toy Plans - Creating Router Templates to Make Multiple Wood Toy Cars - YouTube

If you haven't visited the site, they have a wide variety of small toys, most that can be made by any skill level.

Make Router Templates for Building Multiple Play Pals Wood Toy Cars


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

As always something to learn ( Plexiglas to whole small pieces ) works for me
Thanks Doug


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Semipro said:


> As always something to learn ( Plexiglas to whole small pieces ) works for me
> Thanks Doug


I liked that as well. You could epoxy studs into you templates, then transfer the same plexiglass handle/shield piece between them. A lot better view of what is going on then using a push pad on top of the piece.


----------



## JHaddad7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Love these templates, but the plexiglass system is super. Last year I sliced the skin off my elbow removing old glazing. Shot a finishing nail through my thumb. Severely cut my fingers with the table saw and a Lancelot blade with my 4.5 inch grinder. and, not to mention every scrape from my grinder. So, with this said, 2014 is the year of no accidents.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting video, the guy does some of his stuff similar to the way I do mine. I use 1/2" plywood for templates, or masters as I call them, but glue another layer on, making the finished master 1" thick. I don't use double sided tape, hate the cleanup on that stuff, instead I tack them together with slim nails. He said that if you're going to rough them out with the scroll saw instead of the bandsaw, you might as well just follow the line nd cut them out. But that would take extra time being careful to follow the line, wouldn't result in an exact copy. I use my scroll saw to rough mine out, then rout, I find it faster and easier than the bandsaw. He put a few steps in there that I think are unnecessary too, at least I get along just fine without doing them - can't recall what they are just now, but 'not' going to view the video again just for that. One of the reasons my masters are 1" thick is so I can get a better grip on them, but I don't make anything small enough to warrant the plexiglass - which is a pretty good idea. Always good to see how someone else does similar work to your own.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Semipro said:


> As always something to learn ( Plexiglas to whole small pieces ) works for me
> Thanks Doug


I also like that plexiglass idea. I have avoided using the router table for working on small parts but this has potential.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I also like that plexiglass idea. I have avoided using the router table for working on small parts but this has potential.


I have been known to use a pair of vice grips to hold a small piece for routing, but the norm is to make a template/master with a handle, to do small pieces; such as my chess pieces. Works for me. These are actually reasonably simple, and easy to make. But, if I wanted to take the time, and expend the effort, I could make them so I could rout completely around a piece - but so far, not worth the time and effort.


----------

